# هل يمكن تحويل المخرطة من 3 فاز الي 2 فاز



## kingmemo (10 يوليو 2011)

الرجاء الرد علي سؤالي هل يمكن تحويل المخرطة من 3 فاز الي 2 فاز وماهي الطريقة وهل هذا سيؤثر علي قدرة الماكينة


----------



## kingmemo (11 يوليو 2011)

الرجاء اي حد عنده معلومة يقولها الموضوع مهم جدا افادكم الله


----------



## ابو شمس (11 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي kingmemo
المخارط التي تعمل علي 3phase تكون مزودة بموتور 3phase motor
و لكي تعمل علي single phase يجب تبديل الموتور بموتور اخر و هو single phase motor
مع مراعاة ان يكون له نفس القدرة و السرعة (power , RPM ) و هو سيكون اكثر تكلفة و من الموتور الاول
و كذلك يجب مراجعة كنترول المخرطة و التاكد انه يعمل علي single phase من البداية و الا يجب تبديله هو الاخر


----------



## magdy2006 (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد على تحويل قوى المصدر*

ياخى تحويل نفس المحرك 3 فاز الى 1 فاز ممكن ولكن تقل قدرتة بنسبة الثلث تقريباا وهذا يمثل عبئ على المعدة والتروس ومن عمر المحرك نفسة فان كان ليس لديك مصدر 3 فاز وتحتاج التحويل لهذا السبب فيجود حلول اخرى منها تركيب جهاز يسمى كنفرتر 1 فا الى 3فاز بنفس قدرة الورشه او المخرطة نفسها انكانت هى فقط 3 فاز مع تقديرى اخوك مجدى الشهاوى


----------



## kingmemo (12 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kingmemo (12 يوليو 2011)

لو ممكن الاخ مجدي يقولي معلومات اكتر عن الكونفرتر لو امكن وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kingmemo (12 يوليو 2011)

اين يمكن شراء هذا المحول


----------



## ابوكريم2004 (5 يوليو 2012)

*اين يمكن شاء تلك مغير التردد ال inverter*

:7:


kingmemo قال:


> اين يمكن شراء هذا المحول


----------



## ابوكريم2004 (5 يوليو 2012)

من اين الشراء ل inverter وكم سعر لمو تور 10 حصان


----------



## ابوكريم2004 (5 يوليو 2012)

*بحثت وعثرت على شركات تبيع ال انفرتر وهى الشركة الدولية للهندسة الكهربية 25 ش عرابى وسط البلد*



ابوكريم2004 قال:


> من اين الشراء ل inverter وكم سعر لمو تور 10 حصان


بحثت وعثرت على شركات تبيع ال انفرتر وهى الشركة الدولية للهندسة الكهربية 25 ش عرابى وسط البلد


----------



## ابوكريم2004 (5 يوليو 2012)

محطة مترو احمد عرابى تليفون 25767370 وشركة اخرى اسمها ايجكس للحلول الصناعية 6 ش غنيم من صلاح سالم بجانب حديقة الفسطاط 236119724


----------

